# Health care insurance



## clusk (Jun 10, 2009)

We are residents and have work contracts we have got a fiscal number. If we went to hospital say with a accident do they charge and would be a good idea to get private insurance or use the health servce

thanks in advance


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

A&E visit without the cartoa de Utente is 75 euros, with it 7.50.


----------



## JaniceM1 (Jul 23, 2009)

silvers said:


> A&E visit without the cartoa de Utente is 75 euros, with it 7.50.


Could you tell me what a cart de Utente is please and where do I get one from? Is it anything to do with the social security system as I havent paid into this. I do have a fiscal number though......


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You need to go to your local centro de saude, each town has one. Take all your documents and register with the doctor. They will provide you with a paper copy of your cartao de utente.


----------

